# HostHatch Review



## Ishaq (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

Today I'm doing another review of a provider which deserves more attention on the low end market.

*Note*: All reviews I make are unbiased and are based on my experience.

Today I'm going to review:





These guys are good at what they do, and since they don't have any reviews here I thought I'd write one up for them.

I plan on reviewing by firstly giving a score out of 5 and then a brief review. We're going to look at the following:

Price (how fair the pricing is)
Reliability (of the company)
Support (reply times and helpfulness)
Stability (of the network)
Uptime (of the hardware)
Performance (of the VPS)

Let's start:

Price: ★★★★/5

The price I'm paying ($3 for 512MB and 10GB SSD disk) is fair for a provider in Europe with SSD. I got it during a promotion, it's normally sold at $4 with half the RAM.

Reliability: ★★★★★/5

The company is a registered Incorporation in the state of Florida and have been in business for over 2 years. @Abdullah and the rest of the team know how to operate so I have no complaints there.

Support: ★★★★★/5

I opened about 3 tickets and they're all answered in a matter of hours, with helpful and to the point replies. They follow up which is also a plus.

Stability: ★★★★/5

The network is stable, I haven't noticed any major outages. I'm able to download at 100Mbps+ pretty much all the time. Latency is around 35ms for me (I'm UK based and the server is in NL)

Uptime: ★★★★/5

Apart from the short downtime due to DDoS which they quickly resolved (happens to everyone), my VPS has a month of uptime.

Performance: ★★★★★/5

Access to 4 shared cores on an E3-1270 V3 processor, you can certainly feel how snappy it is. The disk's I/O is a whopping 1.1GB/s so for the price I pay I'm pleased to say the least 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's it for today folks, if a provider would like to be honestly reviewed please send a PM my way and I'll see what I can do.

Thanks.


----------

